# Indian Fantail Pigeon



## Victor

Well, things are getting interesting at the Slape home here. 

As most of you know our beloved Tooter was a feral pigeon. Then we recently adopted Beaksley, who is rumored to be pigeon~seagull.

Things are moving right along, and we are broadening our pigeon horizons here. I have been talking with another member on our forum about securing an Indian Fantail girl. She is white and has the most beautiful black fan tail. 

I confirmed today that she will be shipped to us on Monday. So, here we go again! ETA...Tuesday pm again?

It will probably less stressful for us since we went through our first shipping experience recently quite sucessfully with the U.S Post Office. 

I will post her introduction next week sometime!


----------



## Feather

Things were already interesting at the Slape family home. But, I'm glad to hear that you are getting Beaksley a perdy girl. Keep us posted, as we WILL be following this thread.

Feather


----------



## Reti

That is so wonderful, Victor.
I am so glad, this sweetie will have a good home.
Fantails are lovely birds, very gentle and sweet and so easy to tame.

Reti


----------



## christina11

wow i so happy for u hope u put some pics of the new couple on this site lol !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitefeather

That's the way it started with me Victor.

First our beloved feral, Whitefeather. Then Mikko, Frank & Jessie & now we have nine.  

Can't wait to see some pictures of your newest adoptee.  

Cindy


----------



## TerriB

Woohoo!! Beaksley's gonna think he's in heaven!!!  Congrats, Victor!
Looking forward to the fantail intro!


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh boy...am I up to another suspense??? Only teasing, and, of course, I will be keeping close watch on the arrival of your new one.

Can you give us any more details about her? Age? Background? How you came about deciding to add her to your home?? Also, why a fantail? I think they are just super, but why this little gal? 

Can't wait to see what Beaksley thinks AND what your new girl thinks of Beaksley! LOL Does she have a name yet???


----------



## pigeonmama

Oh, Victor,
How exciting ! I am so pleased for you and your family.
Daryl


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> Oh boy...am I up to another suspense??? Only teasing, and, of course, I will be keeping close watch on the arrival of your new one.
> 
> Can you give us any more details about her? Age? Background? How you came about deciding to add her to your home?? Also, why a fantail? I think they are just super, but why this little gal?
> 
> Can't wait to see what Beaksley thinks AND what your new girl thinks of Beaksley! LOL Does she have a name yet???


Well, ARE you? 

I am not telling anymore. She will be properly introduced in a few days!

All I will tell you is that it was meant to be!


----------



## Camrron

A date for Beaksley? LOL, you may have the worlds first seagull-fantail cross. Cool. I hope it all goes well for you Victor. Waiting to hear more! Btw, how long did it take all told for the last mailing. 

Cameron


----------



## Victor

fp mailed Beaksley at approximately 8:30 last Monday morning and he arrived at the Omaha airport on Tuesday at around 6 pm, but I actually picked him up at the main post office at 11:15 pm. 

The reason they did not call is because they do not call after hours unless it is stated to do so on the box. 

He was sitting inside the floor supervisors office, nice and warm. They did a great job.


----------



## Skyeking

Way to go Victor! Nice Valentine gift for Beaksley!

 "*Love is in the air!"* 

You will see a side of Beaksley you haven't seen yet, when he starts strutting and cooing to no end, to get her attention. I'm so happy for him!

Can't wait for your next update.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, you are so  .

Maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor, oh boy....another one on the way!

Great news! And best wishes for another speedy safe landing.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley

How wonderful, Victor! Fantails are such lovely pigeons .. both to look at and in their temperament. Sounds like your new addition will look a lot like my beloved FanFan.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

Wow, another pigeon!!! LOL. I'm very excited for you and I hope Beaksley and her get along well. Do you have confirmation that Beaksley is a "he"? Can't wait to see pictures of Beaksley and the new fantail when you've got time


----------



## Victor

Hi Brad~

Beaksley was out of his cage today, and came to my arm . I took him to the mirror and he passed the mirror test, got all flared up and did the "dance". 

I have not done the physical examination to the vent area but ...yep he's a male! I put a vanity mirror in his cage and when he went back in his cage, he actually charged himself. I may have to separate him from himself! 

I have pictures of the fantail coming and will post them on Monday when she takes flight.

By the way Brad, how is your dad doing?


----------



## Victor

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> Wow, another pigeon!!! LOL. I'm very excited for you and I hope Beaksley and her get along well. Do you have confirmation that Beaksley is a "he"? Can't wait to see pictures of Beaksley and the new fantail when you've got time


Brad (and evryone too!)~
Do us all a favor and private message my daughter Zaise (her member name) and "encourage" her get moving on those new pictures!


----------



## Feather

That is a beautiful picture of Debra and Tooter! 

Isn't this the day Beaksley's fiance arrives, or did I log on too early? When the birds pick a mate the most wonderful part of their species is displayed. They kind of become one in seperate intities. The couple never strays far from each other after that. They are a team, and their doesn't seem to be an issue of seperate gain. Pigeon Whisperer, will you ask them their secrets for a long happy marraige? I see and marvel, and sure could use some counseling from these creatures.

I was a little anxious about the arrival of the Perdy Girl.
Oh Victor, when she comes Beaksley may not want your hands in his cage.
Don't be hurt, for he is just protecting what is his.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

YES! TUESDAY! Time to prepare for the "arrival!" 

I sure hope all goes well!! Did she get shipped? 

SO, WHAT'S HAPPENING??? Sorry, just a little anxious, but....


----------



## Coolpigeon

Hi I am Victor's grandson the fantail pigeon will arrive next tuesday.Victor will tell you later. 



Alex


----------



## Reti

Thank you for letting us know, Alex.

Reti


----------



## Victor

*Uchiwa delyed*

Hi all~ Mr.Sqeeks, I had it almost down to a science that you would be worrying about the arrival of the new fantail! It was a toss up between Feather and Maggie! You win!!!!

While I was making arrangements with feralpigeon to adopt Beaksley, another pigeontalk member Jgregg offered us a white and black Indian fantail pigeon who needed a loving home. 

After communication via e-mail and phone, it became a joint agreement to adopt Uchiwa. She is a lovely white Indian fantail, with a black fantail. I have a picture and will post it when she arrives. Jgregg did a great job insuring that Uchiwa was going to a good home, which impressed me. 

Uchiwa will be shipped early next week via private pet carrier. We are in the process of reserving the best date for shipment and pick up .


----------



## Pete Jasinski

You have quite a flock shaping up there, I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Victor

*There might be a third in the works*!?


----------



## Feather

Aw Heck!
How come Mr. Squeaks wins?

Mr. Squeaks, I found a computer stumper! You haven't even checked it out yet. I still like the SPELL CHECK the best though.

O.K. Victor we will try and be patient. I did say try, didn't I? She has a breathtaking name....perfect for a Indian Fantail.

Feather


----------



## TerriB

How exciting! I know you plan to isolate the new birds at first, which also gives you both time to get acquainted. Don't know if you've thought about the eventual introductions, but I wanted to share what I heard from breeder several years ago. They put the birds in adjacent cages, but don't release them together until they've seen the birds grooming each other through the bars. That way, they reduce the risk of a timid female being injured by an over-exhuberant male. Just a thought, since it seems like you'll have breeds with different temperaments. Once again, how exciting!!


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Folks,

Great thread, and first time checking in with it. I would have to agree w/Victor that Beaksley is most likely a male, a very exuberant young male at that. Seeing as Victor did so well training him to get on his arm the way he did, I have great expectations that he will also be able to train him to jump on the correct end of his new fiance as well......had problems w/that here  .....like I said, very exuberant! Sounds like TerriB's suggestions might be helpful with that. Although, I would have to defer to the '_Pigeon Whisperer's techniques on that one !!_

Cameron, you have a good point, part pij, seagull and fantail babies would be quite unique  . Anyways, can't wait to see your updates on Beaksley and 
Uchiwa's escapades....

fp


----------



## alaska

Another pigeon on the way and a possible third!!! 
Be warned Victor...I started with one and now have twelve..although if my pigeons had their way it would be about 30+ and rising.....LOL
This is great news...I will look forward to photos of your new ones settled in.

Oh...fp just reminded me...I was in my loft yesterday and my pigeons all jumped onto my arms and shoulders...as they often doo....then all of a sudden my youngest Zig flew onto my head...instantly I thought of you Victor 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Victor

Feather~ I must take 1st place away from Mr.Squeaks and award it to you. Ealier when I was showing Coolpigeon around the forum, I missed your reply.I apolgize! Thank you both for your thougtfulness.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, does that make me come in third?  My philosophy is the more the merrier and I believe that the wonderful Slape family has enough love to go around to handle as many pigeons as they can get. 

Love, Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon

Maggie, I must say, your avatar is a simply stunning pigeon, very elegant.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hey fp - thanks a bunch. That is Beulah (awful name) that we acquired last January, 2005. He is truly stunning - spooky looking yellow eyes.

Early one morning I heard someone outside calling "Yoo-Hoo" over and over. Every time I opened an outside door, or went to a window to see what was going on the yoo-hoo had moved to the other side of the house. Finally, I tracked this lady down who was beside our larger aviary. She said she worked at a horse farm about a mile from us, that an elderly couple lived there and fed the ferals at the edge of their woods but this little guy just walked up to the back door and practically knocked. 

He has no bands and was initially sickly so we kept him in the house a couple of months and finally put him in with the others and he made himself right at home. He is reserved but sweet. Have no idea what he is. 

This couple just recently signed over half of their acreage (lots) to one of those trusts where the land can never be develped. It joins one of our city reservoirs and hopefully will be used primarily as wildlife refuge.


----------



## Victor

TerriB said:


> How exciting! I know you plan to isolate the new birds at first, which also gives you both time to get acquainted. Don't know if you've thought about the eventual introductions, but I wanted to share what I heard from breeder several years ago. They put the birds in adjacent cages, but don't release them together until they've seen the birds grooming each other through the bars. That way, they reduce the risk of a timid female being injured by an over-exhuberant male. Just a thought, since it seems like you'll have breeds with different temperaments. Once again, how exciting!!


Yes it is going to be exciting.

On one hand, I am sorry that Uchiwa will be delayed, but this will give us some extra time to get adjusted to our Beaksley and a chance to improve on Uchiwa's accomodations, which will most definately be separate living quarters. They will be close neighbors for a couple of days and then be next door neighbors before they are "properly introduced. "

Terri, are you saying that Beaksley might be over-exhuberant!? I am sure he will be very gentlemanly (in my dreams)!


----------



## Victor

Oh, fp~ I just noticed your green light was on...Beaksley had a bath a couple of days ago and he just simlpy loved it. Gee he as a dirty boy! I had to scoope him out of the bathroom sink. I dried him off with a towel and held him close to my chest and cuddled with him. He seemed to like the kisses on the top of his head, and my 4 year old grandson asked if he could pet him, and Beaksley did allow it! 

I noticed that Beaksley's feathers were definately soggy when I took him out of the water...must be that part seagull gene in him? He sure looked hansome AFTER he was dry!!!


----------



## Victor

Maggie~ I agree with fp, your Beulah is a beautiful bird. I particularly like the way the grey feathers blend at the bottom. He is very regal looking I agree! I wish I could see his stunning eyes.


----------



## Victor

*Indian Fantails*

Here is a link that fellow member JGregg provided me with on Indian fantail pigeons. 

Uchiwa resembles the picture, except she has a black fantail.  

http://www.pueblozoo.org/archives/jun03/feature.htm


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor said:


> Oh, fp~ I just noticed your green light was on...Beaksley had a bath a couple of days ago and he just simlpy loved it. Gee he as a dirty boy! I had to scoope him out of the bathroom sink. I dried him off with a towel and held him close to my chest and cuddled with him. He seemed to like the kisses on the top of his head, and my 4 year old grandson asked if he could pet him, and Beaksley did allow it!
> 
> I noticed that Beaksley's feathers were definately soggy when I took him out of the water...must be that part seagull gene in him? He sure looked hansome AFTER he was dry!!!


Yup, just loves those baths, especially when given, very cute. He does seem like a dirty boy, doesn't he? Don't know if that's still part of the stuff that Ron said was all over his feathers when he first took him in or not. He bathed him three times w/soap. I didn't use the soap w/him, used salts instead. Good to know his bath went well and that Beaksley is taking to your grandson.

fp


----------



## Victor

His bath water ended crystal clear this afternoon. He just loves those towel cuddeling moments. 

He will have one weekly bath and one semi-weekly splash and rinse during winter.


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> Aw Heck!
> How come Mr. Squeaks wins?
> 
> Mr. Squeaks, I found a computer stumper! You haven't even checked it out yet. I still like the SPELL CHECK the best though.
> 
> O.K. Victor we will try and be patient. I did say try, didn't I? She has a breathtaking name....perfect for a Indian Fantail.
> 
> Feather


Well, congrats, Feather...see in later posts you did "win" after all... I think Victor noticed my post first because I tend to use CAPS and EXCLAMATION POINTS...usually draws attention... 

OK, OK, patience is a virtue...I won't start "bugging" again until NEXT week!  

BTW, Victor, do you know what your fantail's name means???

Uh- can I ask about your possible THIRD BIRD - yet???


----------



## Victor

Now, now Mr.Squeaks, lets's not battle over first place ! 

I don't think it was your large caps that drew me to your post. ,,wel maybe it was??? I was showing Coolpigeon how to move about checking threads and I missed Feathers reply...RATS,,,ok MAYBE THE LARGE CAPS DID HELP! 

There will be another delay with our Fantail. Shipping reservations are for Tuesday the 21st.


As for he third pigeon, sorry but it is under wraps for the moment. Besides, patience is good for the soul!


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor said:


> Now, now Mr.Squeaks, lets's not battle over first place !
> 
> I don't think it was your large caps that drew me to your post. ,,wel maybe it was??? I was showing Coolpigeon how to move about checking threads and I missed Feathers reply...RATS,,,ok MAYBE THE LARGE CAPS DID HELP!
> 
> There will be another delay with our Fantail. Shipping reservations are for Tuesday the 21st.
> 
> 
> As for he third pigeon, sorry but it is under wraps for the moment. Besides, patience is good for the soul!


Aside from eclectic protocol for the soul, Victor, could you give us a hint as to what breed, and if a feral that the third possibility might be?

fp


----------



## Victor

feralpigeon said:


> Aside from eclectic protocol for the soul, Victor, could you give us a hint as to what breed, and if a feral that the third possibility might be?
> 
> fp


fp~ I really can't divulge too much until the other member and I "shake wings" on the adoption, but you will be pleasantly surprised to find out who it is...if permission to divulge is allowed!

It is a male feral. That is all I can release at this time.


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor - Just out of curiousity, do you think you may get your THIRD pij earlier than your fantail, now that the date has been moved up??

Did you ever find out what your fantail-to-be name means??


----------



## Victor

My goodness Mr.Squeaks, aren't you and fp just the curious ones, now aren't you! 

When Uchiwa arrives I will post a picture and tell you all about her! Patience now! 

As far as who gets here first...I don't know but I think Uchiwa will probably make it here first. Now, no more questions you two!


----------



## Camrron

Victor,

About this post of yours..........

*"fp~ I really can't divulge too much until the other member and I "shake wings" on the adoption, but you will be pleasantly surprised to find out who it is...if permission to divulge is allowed!

It is a male feral. That is all I can release at this time.
__________________
Victor Slape, Sr". *

I love a mystery but I just won't be satisfied till I know the truth! Who is it!
Tell, tell, tell. You have me in suspense and I can't stand it!

I just hate not knowing.

Cameron


----------



## Victor

Now now now Cameron my good man, a mystery is just that! Now, this noun would not be fruitful if not nourished and allowed to grow, now would it?

Just please be satisfied in knowing that a third pigeon will be along soon who will be loved and cared for and that stories I am most certain will be shared with you...a valuable member of this great forum and the other ones as well. 

You will just have to remain in suspense. It brings me no joy, but burdens me not to share more than I have already have. 

Just "stay tuned to this station"!


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> Now now now Cameron my good man, a mystery is just that! Now, this noun would not be fruitful if not nourished and allowed to grow, now would it?
> 
> Just please be satisfied in knowing that a third pigeon will be along soon who will be loved and cared for and that stories I am most certain will be shared with you...a valuable member of this great forum and the other ones as well.
> 
> You will just have to remain in suspense. It brings me no joy, but burdens me not to share more than I have already have.
> 
> Just "stay tuned to this station"!


yeah, yeah, yeah...patience - how long will that take - an hour??? Flowery prose just ain't gonna cut it! 

Well, Victor, I don't know but I'm beginning to think that you believe in cruel and unusual punishment AND, fp, Cameron and I are only the tips of the member "iceberg!" So there!  

THANK GOODNESS I'm reading a good book to take my mind off this thread...


----------



## Feather

The hammer I just threw at this moniter just bounced right off and didn't even break it. Excuse me I'll be right back, I have to look for something heavyer!

Feather


----------



## Victor

*Tips Of An Iceberg?*



mr squeaks said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah...patience - how long will that take - an hour??? Flowery prose just ain't gonna cut it!
> 
> Well, Victor, I don't know but I'm beginning to think that you believe in cruel and unusual punishment AND, fp, Cameron and I are only the tips of the member "iceberg!" So there!
> 
> THANK GOODNESS I'm reading a good book to take my mind off this thread...


Ahh-haaa Mr. Squeaks, I knew you would come back...made ya look again huh????I am imensley enjoying this post. if I do say so myself!

Please don't think of it as "cruel and unusual punishment" but as a a moment to look forward to the near future.

As a token of good faith I will tell you he is a checker feral named *ROSCO.*

Remember... I STILL LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## Victor

Feather! I am just totally shocked at your attitude, why the mere thought of doing harm to your computer is just, just so...now you stop that right now!!!!! 

Oh Squeaks, what book are you reading by the way? A good mystery? hehe


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> Feather! I am just totally shocked at your attitude, why the mere thought of doing harm to your computer is just, just so...now you stop that right now!!!!!
> 
> Oh Squeaks, what book are you reading by the way? A good mystery? hehe


While I am shocked that Feather would "lose" it, I SURE can relate!  

I'm currently reading Tom Clancy's (Power Plays) "Ruthless.com." VERY GOOD... 

HA! I KNEW that either whining, frustration, humor or persistence would start paying off and begin the "mystery crack..." Now, if I can _*just*_ insert my foot a little bit - umph! - more... 

ROSCO is a GREAT name! Mr. Squeaks and I will be sure to say HOWDY!


----------



## Victor

OH MY GOSH...FEATHER IS NOT SIGNED ON...are you thinking what I am. Oh if only Feather could have been just a little more patient! What have I done!!?? 

Now Squeaks...YOU GOT SOME OF YOUR WAY...but I am telling ya now, that is *ALL* you are getting from me. 

It would not be fair to Rosco not to have his own introduction,right? I am sure you can agree with me on this one...so no more...I mean it now! 

So, go back to your "Ruthless.com" powerplay book!


----------



## Feather

Hello, 

It still works! After my neighbors took the ax out of my hand, I told them what was going on...so they helped me rope the thing up to the hitch on the back of the truck!

The truth is I had clients to see today. Well, I just walked in the door and look where I am! So I must be really into suspense. Rosco huh? For some reason I picture this pigeon smoking a cigar. Oh well, after Pidgey posted you should have seen how I pictured Beaksley.

I'll check in later,
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh, very well, Victor...I guess I have no choice BUT to WAIT...*sigh*

Yes, I DO understand your stance and, actually, I would probably do the very same thing (well, maybe just a "tad" more wicked  )

Glad Feather is still with us...we will all wait with anticipation!

HOWEVER, you may want to take pity on those of us who are "want to know NOW" challenged and post snippets to help the anxious 'waiting'...pleaasse?

We send thanks in advance...


----------



## Garye

*I just want to know one thing...*

When are we going to see PIX of these birds? 

I've only seen one of Beaksley and that's not enough.


----------



## Camrron

Har Har!

You guys are starting to make me laugh. Here I am in front of a computer screen with the birds looking on while I chuckle over your posts. Proves you don't have to be insane to be laughing to yourself in an empty room. Oops, or does it. Maybe I am crazy!

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks

Camrron said:


> Har Har!
> 
> You guys are starting to make me laugh. Here I am in front of a computer screen with the birds looking on while I chuckle over your posts. Proves you don't have to be insane to be laughing to yourself in an empty room. Oops, or does it. Maybe I am crazy!
> 
> Cameron


Uh, no, I HOPE NOT! That means that I'm nuts too...NO WAY! However, Cameron, you are NOT alone even if your "company" has feathers and can only speak pidgin English... 

Everytime I laugh, Squeaks starts talking back. Either he's telling me to pipe down so he can get some sleep or he wants to come out and join the fun!  

Gotta go and check out the Rosco post. Hopefully, Victor has put us out of our "misery." (well, at least - mine!)


----------



## Feather

I laugh and clap and sometimes talk.....then my husband comes in to see what company we have over.....and it's just me sitting here at the computer.
....WITH A RED FACE.
Then he does his Ricky Ricardo thing, shaking his head as he mumbles something in Spanish.

Feather


----------



## pigeonmama

Feather said:


> I laugh and clap and sometimes talk.....then my husband comes in to see what company we have over.....and it's just me sitting here at the computer.
> ....WITH A RED FACE.
> Then he does his Ricky Ricardo thing, shaking his head as he mumbles something in Spanish.
> 
> Feather


Oh, Feather,
You are just so normal (just like me) It's the rest of the world that's out of whack !
Daryl


----------



## Feather

Thanks Daryl,

I started to feel normal when I found this web-site. 
People tried to make me feel like I was crazy just for running down the street in my pajamas yelling at the hawks. No one liked me a parties, because all I ever talked about was pigeons. For along time they made me eat at a seperate table. Then I found you guys! I do all my pigeon talking here.
Happy talkin talkin pigeon talk. I was wrong, the whole world isn't dumb.
There are people who know about the important things in life.


Feather


----------



## Victor

It is with great pleasure I post a picture of my Indian Fantail female pigeon Uchiwa.


----------



## Camrron

Oh you guys,

You oughta be on your own TV or Radio show or something. How did all this talent ever get overlooked by the network executives! I also had to sit at my own little table too Feather. You aren't alone there. Whenever one of us runs contrary to what 99% of the so-called normal people think we become outcasts. I still stand up for what I believe in though despite it all and I don't give a pigeons poop what any one thinks either. There is indeed a time to stand up and be counted or a time to sit down and shrink away. Glad you are with us here! Standing tall for for what counts.

Cameron.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Oh Victor, Uchiwa is GORGEOUS!!! What a beauty and she looks like she is pretty tame. You must be thrilled about getting her. Thanks for finally posting a picture of her.

Keep us posted with all your new birds, when they arrive and how they all settle in.


----------



## Reti

Victor, she is a very beautiful bird.
Thanks for the pic.
Can't wait to hear the stories.

Reti


----------



## Poulette

Ushiwa is so good looking, she will break pigeon hearts  

I am so relieved to see I am as normal as you guys. I am not alone to think there are people who know pigeons are important things in life  
Coo Coo Rou Coo !

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking

What a beautiful pigeon, I'm sure Beaksley will be in love.


----------



## Garye

Oh my what a bird! Two toned. Do ferals go for the fancy fantails, I wonder. It'll be interesting to see how the two of them get along.


----------



## Reti

Garye said:


> Oh my what a bird! Two toned. Do ferals go for the fancy fantails, I wonder. It'll be interesting to see how the two of them get along.



I would think they do, why not. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
I have one male fantail, from the minute he saw my Fran (Satinette on my my avatar) he was totally in love. She didn't like him at first, even though she seemed to like (and mate) with every male in the room, she just didn't want anything to do with Hamilton/Fantail. Then one day she decided to give it a try. Now, she is so in love with him, never flirted with anybody since she's been mated to Hamilton. Now, he is the one flirting with other girls. Go figure.

Then I have a smallish male feral totally in love with my biggest King Pigeon. Odd couple.

My cute, adorable and most handsome male Satinnette was never liked by any female and Fran just hates him till today. I got Fran for him, I wanted a Satinnette pair, they were killing each other from the minute they met. Instead Little Fan, a part fantail, part feral, thought he is the most handsome guy on earth.

Love is blind, what can I say.

Reti


----------



## dekebrent

Victor -- Uchiwa is a cutie! I look forward to stories about her. I expect she will be full of personality.


----------



## Feather

You were right Victor! 
Now, She was worth waiting for!

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon

Wow, Victor, she is a beauty. Beaksley is gonna think he's in pigeon heaven when this little gal arrives. Just a little concerned about this 'cigar smokin' pij'
that's a comin' in soon (the image kinda makes me think you might be gettin' him from an Okie member named Pidgey the POO  ), are you gonna let Beaksley start pining away & then throw in some heavy competiton?? I think Brad is right on the button here, you're probably gonna have to have yet another mystery thread about another addition, n'est-ce pas?

fp


----------



## Garye

I wrote an essay on pigeons for my English Comp. class. I was afraid the teacher would give it a low mark because most people don't like the birds. She gave me an 'A'. Probably for the content - I don't think she likes the birds any more than most people do. But you guys are not alone. I simply cannot talk to anyone about these birds because they start to isolate me and say nasty things about them. Really, you'd think the pigeons are the only ones destroying the world the way most people act.

As for standing up even when you're going to be the only one standing, I've had to be that way most of my life. I do not agree with 99% of the world - especially my country. I do not worship sports, do not like sitting in front of the tv for hours at a time and nor do I like sitting about gossiping my head off or listening to it. I also don't like competing with my neighbors or friends to see who can get the most and best stuff. I personally don't care for all that stuff and I can't imagine why so many people here do. But if you don't like those activities, a lot of people think there's something wrong with you. I don't know, I guess my wiring is all messed up. 

THERE'S SOMETHING WRONG WITH ME.

I'm so different that I'm an outcast, but I still like pigeons. This site is the only place where someone like me can discuss them without being put out to pasture.

Incidentally, I'm beginning to like the pasture - at least it's green and people pretty much leave you alone. I can like what I like there. Me and the pigeons. We'll take the pasture.


----------



## feralpigeon

Guess that should be spelled nest-pas for one of the boys anyway  

fp


----------



## Skyeking

Garye said:


> Oh my what a bird! Two toned. Do ferals go for the fancy fantails, I wonder. It'll be interesting to see how the two of them get along.



Hi Garye,

I have a little feral that flirts and fans out his tail for my Satinette hens, my roller hen, and my Bandit and homing pigeon hens. He makes no distinction, loves all the girls!


----------



## alaska

What a beautiful Pidgie Uchiwa is, I think it won't be too long before we start seeing little 'Semi-Fan' Pics being posted, as I am sure Beaksley won't be able to resist 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## TAWhatley

I, too, have a feral / fantail pair .. Peep (blue bar feral) won the heart of FanTastic (fantail). They are "with eggs" again .. hoping for a much happier outcome than last time with little Yeti. FanTastic's parents (FanFan and Castor) are also "with eggs" right now .. maybe another little FanTastic or two in the making there. V-Day is the anticipated time for Peep and FT's eggs (Valentine's Day).

Terry


----------



## TerriB

Victor, what a stunning new bird! How is she adapting to her new home?

Terry, how exciting. More babies!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Wow! Miss a day or two and look at all the new posts! HOW FUN!

Victor - Uchiwa is simply gorgeous and I hope her trip to you is fast and uneventful. DID YOU EVER ASK WHAT *UCHIWA* MEANS?????

Terry, I sure hope your new babies are all fine. Sure missed seeing Yeti grow up!  

I, too, am finding that I can't talk much about pigeons around my friends. When I mention that this site has all the ingredients of exciting TV shows and begin to launch into some stories, their eyes begin to glaze...*sigh* So, thank goodness for the site and Cindy!

Don't feel bad, Garye, I've ALWAYS walked to a different drummer and love it! You are DEFINITELY NOT ALONE... 

Mmmm, if Uchiwa is female and Beaksley and Rosco are both males, THAT should be veeeery interesting...


----------



## Victor

Uchiwa is Japanese and it means Fan


----------



## Victor

Hey...not fair...ya got something new out of me!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> Hey...not fair...ya got something new out of me!!!!



HeHeHeHeHe (laughing maniacally!) But don't despair, THIS request for the meaning of her name was my THIRD!


----------



## Garye

*Hey Mr. Squeaks!*

What is that red thing hanging from the back of your bird in your avatar? It looks like a cape. Don't tell me you have a "super" pigeon.

Mr. Squeaks, you are a charming person when you want to be. You have managed to get Victor to tell you something new. Persistence pays off!


----------



## mr squeaks

Garye said:


> What is that red thing hanging from the back of your bird in your avatar? It looks like a cape. Don't tell me you have a "super" pigeon.
> 
> Mr. Squeaks, you are a charming person when you want to be. You have managed to get Victor to tell you something new. Persistence pays off!


Yes, Mr. Squeaks is SuperPigeon wearing his flight suit (red to boot!)  

Yeah, sometimes, whining and tantrums help too!  Victor, unfortunately, is not always bringing out my charming side...


----------



## andinla

*What a beautiful pigeon*

Victor. She is so lucky to have you for a new friend. Have fun with her.

Andi


----------



## Victor

*Uchiwa preparing for her plane ride*

*Hi all~ Uchiwa will be shipped on Tuesday. 

A tracking number will be posted for those of you that want to check in on her trip.I will post more information this weekend along with another picture.
Maybe this will take some of the heat of the Rosco thread...I hope.*


----------



## Maggie-NC

Don't count on it.

 Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor, Maggie is still the Nosey Member's spokesperson on this one  . Can't agree w/her more  

fp


----------



## mr squeaks

*


feralpigeon said:



Victor, Maggie is still the Nosey Member's spokesperson on this one  . Can't agree w/her more  

fp

Click to expand...

*Soooo right! Just can't keep nosey members from asking questions... 

yours in fellow nosiness and icebergness


----------



## Victor

*Dear members following this:

I did a check on how Uchiwa fantail is being shipped and it might not be possible for all of us to track her progress.It seems more complicated that the US Postal Service. 

She is being shipped thru Pet Express on Northwest Airlines cargo.

It seems as one needs to "set up" and fill out a form to allow access to track and confirm. 

Has any member here shipped birds through this method?  *


----------



## feralpigeon

Don't know anything about it, but it seems that JGregg did a fair amount of research into the topic so I'm sure everything should be fine.

fp


----------



## Victor

I was directing my main concern on the tracking system they provide.I know many members enjoyed the tracking of Beaksley, though I doubt that will be available for everyone here. I think I will have to do the work myself this time...darn it!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Everytime you check just let us know. 

Maggie

PS - all the more reason to tell us where Rosco is coming from. Since we'll miss out on tracking Uchiwa, we can be appeased by tracking him.


----------



## Victor

Lady Tarheel said:


> Everytime you check just let us know.
> 
> Maggie
> 
> PS - all the more reason to tell us where Rosco is coming from. Since we'll miss out on tracking Uchiwa, we can be appeased by tracking him.


My dear lady, you just don't give up do ya!!!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> My dear lady, you just don't give up do ya!!!!!!


Of course not! None of the IBBers/NMBers would be worth their salt if they just gave up. We may rest and recoup, but give up? NEVER !!

And, never fear, Victor, all the rest of us will be "with" you in Uchiwa's tracking. We won't rest easy until she reaches you safe and sound!!!

THEN, we will get back to ROSCO!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor - I ditto everything Shi said.

Maggie

PS - since I stay confused, what day did you say you'd give us a BIG clue?


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> YES! TUESDAY! Time to prepare for the "arrival!"
> 
> I sure hope all goes well!! Did she get shipped?
> 
> SO, WHAT'S HAPPENING??? Sorry, just a little anxious, but....



Ok, this Tuesday for sure! Here we go again!  

I am anxious too. A week delay is killing me!


----------



## mr squeaks

Are You Talking About Today, Feb. *21* ??


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> Are You Talking About Today, Feb. *21* ??


Yes, today Shi. Uchiwa departs San Franciso flight 346 at 851am CA TIME arriving Minneapolis 2:25 pm. 

Then flight 1156 Minn 4:45pm arriving Omaha 6:01pm.


----------



## andinla

*And then Roscoe will be*

departing from _____ _____ _____ on flight ____ at ____

and arriving at ____ location time of arrival _______

signed , sealed , and delivered or should I say picked up by ________

OK PIJGIES FILL IN THE BLANKS it is soooooooooo easy really come on Feather you there?? Cam ______ anyone?? of course not it's early in the morning and I took a nappie this afternoon now this little bird can't sleep and I have no other birds to talk with dang ok well it looks like it is zzzzzzzz timel... ROSCOE is coming yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!! CRUMBS WILL BE DROPPED TODAY GET YOUR CLUES TODAY ALL INTERESTED BIRDS PAY ATTENTION V WILL BE DROPPING THEM SHORTLY STAY TUNED IN..........ZZZZZZZZZ

OUCH !! ANY ONE THERE?? GOOD NIGHT ALL UNTIL TOMORROW AS THE CRUMBS FALL.................GOOD NIGHT


----------



## mr squeaks

FIRST, I'll concentrate MOST on Uchiwa arriving safely Victor's comments about her...THEN, back to Rosco, who, I THINK is arriving next week...

Victor may be a little busy with Uchiwa to provide clever Rosco clues...mmmm, maybe he will assign  P the task IF  P is not heavily involved with Uchiwa's arrival...?????  

Sorry, Andi, you came on later after I couldn't think anymore. I WAS on after 1:00 am, AZ time...mmm, MIGHT have been around your time too...maybe JUST missed you...


----------



## TerriB

andinla said:


> ...CRUMBS WILL BE DROPPED TODAY GET YOUR CLUES TODAY ALL INTERESTED BIRDS PAY ATTENTION V WILL BE DROPPING THEM SHORTLY STAY TUNED IN...


Does that mean that today is "V"-day?


----------



## Victor

*Uchiwa is enroute!*

*Good day to all my fellow members,the temperature at this posting is a midwest balmy 40 degrees. The sky is blue,the sun is shining and the birds are out frolicking around. A beautiful winter day to pick up a pigeon isn't it? 

Uchiwa has officially been shipped  and I will receive notification from Northwest Airlines, when she arrives in Minneapolis. She will have a brief layover there, and then come directly to Omaha,ETA 6:01 pm. 

We are going to be fairly busy today preparing for her arrival. Once she gets home, we will have a small welcome for her, but then, just as we did with Beaksley, off to the warm. isolated, dark room she goes for rest and relaxation to recover from her stressful trip.

I imagine some of you will want to be updated, and we will be happy to provide you with those as much as we possibly and realisticly can. *


----------



## TerriB

A picture of her coming out of the shipping container would be nice. You might also include here your comments to her as you explain about the other bird who will soon be arriving, what's his name...Bosco? Something like that. Anyway, I'm sure she would be interested in all the details.


----------



## Victor

Uchiwa made it just fine to Minneapolis-St.Paul Airport om schedule, and has now airlifted .Next stop...Omaha,Nebraska 6:01pm.

My other daughter will be here to take digital pictures, and I am not letting her out of the house until she posts the Beaksley pics she owes us!


----------



## JGregg

Uchiwa has landed in Omaha, but her plane hasn't made it to the gate yet.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Woohoo - thanks a bunch for the info! I know you'll miss her but will be able to keep up with her through the forum. I think you're a fine and kind person to do this.

Maggie


----------



## Feather

*Great News!*

Thank You JGregg,

It was killing to be away from this thread on this very special day.

She's almost tucked in! She is a beautiful little bird, and I know that Beakswee will love her. Most important I'm sure the Slape family are in their
element. Thank you for sending such a beautiful bird to such a beautiful family.

Feather


----------



## Camrron

Victor said:


> *Good day to all my fellow members,the temperature at this posting is a midwest balmy 40 degrees. The sky is blue,the sun is shining and the birds are out frolicking around. A beautiful winter day to pick up a pigeon isn't it? *


Now seriously, do you really call 40 degrees a winters day. That sounds downright Hawaian to me. For crying out loud it's T-Shirt weather! Come up to my neck of the woods sometime and then we can then talk cold. Brrrrrr. Heck, I could skinny-dip at 40!

Cameron.


----------



## Victor

*arrived safe*

Hi everyone! Uchiwa is home now!!!!!


----------



## JGregg

I'm so glad!!!! She'll be one happy bird!


----------



## Victor

*Uchiwa was in Omaha right on time at 6:01, but we had to drive to the Air Cargo area, which took about 45 minutes, which is not bad. 

She arived in a pet carrier, safe and sound and cooed up a storm in the car. 
My 4 year old grandson accompanied me. 

When we got home, our family welcoming committee was here and pictures were taken. She is alone in a cage with fresh commodites so she can get some rest soon. 

Beaksley heard her coo-ing in the bedroom, and he started right up. We put Beaksley's cage next to hers. They can visit with one another for now. 

Thanks to all who have been concerned about her arrival and thank you JGregg for Uchiwa. She is a beauty to behold! *


----------



## mr squeaks

YAHOOOO !!! WELCOME MS. UCHIWA !

I know all is excitement at the Slapes and I know you will show us pictures when you can!! 

Sounds as though Beaksley and Uchiwa may already be friends! How fun!  

All the members are excited about all these goings on...


----------



## Victor

Here is another picture of Uchiwa that JGREGG provided a while back. 

My daughter Lisa will post new ones hopefully soon for you.


----------



## mr squeaks

Uchiwa is sooooo beautiful!! Fantails are soooooo fascinating. You and your family are going to have a ball, Victor!!!

Lucky, lucky you guys!!


----------



## Camrron

Uchiwa is a nice looking bird Victor. I can't make out the background on my old computer monitor though. Is all that black and white Uchiwas tail feathers or is it something else.

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking

I'm so glad Uchiwa arrived safely, great news!


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor said:


> *Uchiwa was in Omaha right on time at 6:01, but we had to drive to the Air Cargo area, which took about 45 minutes, which is not bad.
> 
> She arived in a pet carrier, safe and sound and cooed up a storm in the car.
> My 4 year old grandson accompanied me.
> 
> Hey you guys, congratulations on your new arrival, the fun is just beginning  !!
> 
> When we got home, our family welcoming committee was here and pictures were taken. She is alone in a cage with fresh commodites so she can get some rest soon.
> 
> Beaksley heard her coo-ing in the bedroom, and he started right up. We put Beaksley's cage next to hers. They can visit with one another for now.
> 
> Well, at least for you and Beaksley, there'll be no rest for the wicked  , he just loves having a pigeon conversation goin' on. It's also great to hear that Uchiwa arrived cooing.
> 
> Thanks to all who have been concerned about her arrival and thank you JGregg for Uchiwa. She is a beauty to behold! *


 JGregg, this was such a wonderful hookup, a classy bird arriving in style, thanks for rescuing her and finding her a wonderful home. 

fp


----------



## TerriB

*Awesome!!!*

So glad to know that she had a safe trip to her new home. I'm sure it was comforting to her to hear another pigeon in the strange surroundings! JGregg, you have made a special connection possible. Thank you!


----------



## bevslape

Camrron said:


> Uchiwa is a nice looking bird Victor. I can't make out the background on my old computer monitor though. Is all that black and white Uchiwas tail feathers or is it something else.
> 
> Cameron


Hi Cameron, yes the fan tails are black. She is so beautiful. She let me hold her when Victor took her out of the carrier she came in. She has a very big wing span. We will post pictures soon.


----------



## Reti

Wonderful news.
She is a beauty. Waiting for more pics.

Reti


----------



## ltrosper

Ok, I took tons of pictures of Uchiwa last night, but they were too big to post (I tried to resize them but found out I need a different program to do so). I sent them off to my father (Victor) so he has to post them now. He does have them, maybe he will do that TODAY......


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor and family,

Congratulations on Uchiwa's safe homecoming. She is indeed a gorgeous gal. Best of luck with her.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor and your wonderful family.

Congratulations on Uchiwa's arrival. She is so beautiful I know she has already stolen your hearts. Any idea of her age?

Maggie


----------



## Victor

Thank you for the nice comments. According to a medical document she is 8 years old.


----------



## JGregg

I got her age from her band, but this isn't always accurate. It depends on who banded her.

I'm so happy to hear that Uchiwa arrived safely and immediately hit it off with Beaksley!


----------



## TerriB

JGregg said:


> I got her age from her band, but this isn't always accurate. It depends on who banded her...


Do you mean someone might use leftover bands from the previous year?


----------



## Lovebirds

TerriB said:


> Do you mean someone might use leftover bands from the previous year?



Yes, that happens some times. I've never done it, but I have a hen banded 1998 but she is really a 2000 bird. This year espcially, it seems the AU got their 2006 bands out late and IF we had ordered bands from them, I would have had 24 babies to band and would have had to use last years bands. I would expect there were some upset breeders. It's not all that common I don't think. Nobody intentionally raises babies and bands them with an old band. It's usually either they don't have the right band in time, or they run out and still have a baby or two to band........


----------



## Reti

Ariel has a band from 1986. And she is not 20 years old.
So, I guess it is not that uncommon to put old bands on babies.

Reti


----------



## Camrron

Oh thanks Bev,

I am looking forward to those pictures. The tail looks incredible and I guess, even though I may have read it already that I don't know what kind of pigeon Uchiwa is. Let me know. Also, how do you pronounce Uchiwa. Is that a native American name. Maybe you can write it phonetically for me so I can say it (at least in my head). We will be talking about Uchiwa for some time to come I'm sure so it would be great to know how to pronounce that name.

My take is OOO-*Chee*-Wa. Is that about right?

Cameron

BTW, you are married to Victor....has he always been so mysterious or is this a new thing since he got pigeons into his veins. Just wondering you know! Have fun you guys. I have thoroughly enjoyed your thread and all the comments that flowed from the members. 

Cameron.


----------



## mr squeaks

Camrron said:


> Oh thanks Bev,
> 
> I am looking forward to those pictures. The tail looks incredible and I guess, even though I may have read it already that I don't know what kind of pigeon Uchiwa is. Let me know. Also, how do you pronounce Uchiwa. Is that a native American name. Maybe you can write it phonetically for me so I can say it (at least in my head). We will be talking about Uchiwa for some time to come I'm sure so it would be great to know how to pronounce that name.
> 
> *My take is OOO-Chee-Wa. Is that about right?*Cameron
> 
> BTW, you are married to Victor....has he always been so mysterious or is this a new thing since he got pigeons into his veins. Just wondering you know! Have fun you guys. I have thoroughly enjoyed your thread and all the comments that flowed from the members.
> 
> Cameron.


I think we were told that Uchiwa is Japanese for "fan." She's a fantail. 

I, too, would like to know how to pronounce her name. I've been saying, 
You(U)-chee-wa...


----------



## Victor

You-che -wa?
Ohh-chee-wa?
uh-cheee-wa?

Good question...JGregg what is it?

I have been calling her uh-chee-waa.

Zaise, if you are on, what is it? Brian (boyfriend) speaks Japanese.


----------



## Victor

Uchiwa is starting to get settled in. She has a low-coo-co-roo-co-coo and is eating very well .She is a bit of a shy, timid one. Her and Beaksley are getting use to one another. The first and second day, Beaksley I thought was going to eat his way out of his cage, but he is settled down now. They "visit". She is a tease too!

I am working on getting her a larger special cage. She is in Tooters old inside cage. I took the flat perches out for safety. Her fantail was causing a bit of a problem. But things will get better.

Oh, she likes looking at herself in the automotive hanging mirror in her cage.

We have Beaksley figured out...or I should say that HE has US figured out?


----------



## TerriB

Victor said:


> ...She is a tease too!...


I was surprised at how much of a rabble-rouser the hens can be. All in the spirit of, "Would you be the best mate I can attract?" and "Could you defend our home and babies against that big bird?" I almost didn't survive KD's testing of Charlie, repeatedly leading him into Walter and Grace's territory!!! 

I've heard such nice things about the fantail temperament. It will be interesting to see what you think!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Congratulations on Uchiwa's safe arrival, Victor. She's a beauty.


----------



## Victor

Today I am working on modifying the large two tier /2 door cage, and I put Uchiwa in a temporary holding cage, and Beaksley back in his original cage. Right now, she flew to a top curved portion of the cage she is in, and she is just teasing Beaksly like you wouldn't believe! Beaksley of course is loosing his mind, feathers all puffed up, and doing the pigeon dance. They are both cooing at one another. I took a picture.Will post soon. I think they like one another!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, sure sounds like love at first glance. Thank you for giving us updates. Still looking forward to more pictures. Kiss Coolpigeon for me.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> Today I am working on modifying the large two tier /2 door cage, and I put Uchiwa in a temporary holding cage, and Beaksley back in his original cage. Right now, she flew to a top curved portion of the cage she is in, and she is just teasing Beaksly like you wouldn't believe! Beaksley of course is loosing his mind, feathers all puffed up, and doing the pigeon dance. They are both cooing at one another. I took a picture.Will post soon. I think they like one another!


Oh, that is sooo funny, Victor! I wish them a long and happy life! 

Are you planning on babies or using dummy eggs? Uh - kinda dumb question - but -ah - how will Beaksley get past ALL THOSE FEATHERS???


----------



## Victor

Right now I am encouraging abstinence. If Beaksley had the opportunity to persue a family right now, I am sure he would see beyond the fantail feathers!


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Victor said:



Right now I am encouraging abstinence. If Beaksley had the opportunity to persue a family right now, I am sure he would see beyond the fantail feathers!

Click to expand...

*Good idea...however, I didn't mean looks, I meant...well, nevermind  - it's a "delicate" subject...


----------



## Lin Hansen

mr squeaks said:


> Good idea...however, I didn't mean looks, I meant...well, nevermind  - it's a "delicate" subject...


Oh Shi.... YOU BAD!!!!  

Linda


----------



## Feather

Victor, Bev, and family,

I think that it was this act until after the babies come that made me really love and respect pigeons. The devotion they have for one another is what captured my heart. I was wondering though, If Bev has Uchiwa, the Hawk Master has Beakswee, and by all rights Rosco should go to our hero....Cool Pigeon, What bird is poor Victor going to call his? 

Maybe another scavenger hunt? 

Feather


----------



## JGregg

Well, I do have another fantail (pure white American Fantail).

Uchiwa is pronounced as OO-che-wah, turns out I've had it right all along!


----------



## Victor

Feather~ I have Tooter. He is just on an adventure now, isn't he?


----------



## feralpigeon

mr squeaks said:


> Oh, that is sooo funny, Victor! I wish them a long and happy life!
> 
> Are you planning on babies or using dummy eggs? Uh - kinda dumb question - but -ah - how will Beaksley get past ALL THOSE FEATHERS???


Geese, Mr. Squeaks, how will Uchiwa get past all that 'B-E-A-K'?!?!?!!

Guess we'll have to let them ponder on this one themselves.....

fp


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor said:


> Feather~ I have Tooter. He is just on an adventure now, isn't he?


Ahhh, Victor, that will create a need for two more females won't it???

How about at least one more??

fp


----------



## Victor

**Sigh* You got me, didn't ya?*


----------



## Victor

*She must be a pigeon!*

*FANTAILS*...what a unique bird. I recall looking at UPCD's avatar of one of her beautiful American fantail showbirds, and never imagined me ever adopting one as I recently did with Uchiwa , who is an Indian fantail. Gee, I am a feral kinda guy . I remember when my grandson Tito and I picked her up at the airport, she had her head pulled all the way back, and somewhat buried in the middle of her body. And of course here was this black tail shaped like ...well, a fan, actually...half a fan! Her basically white body with a few small splashes of black.This is a pigeon? She allowed me see her head.Ok her face area looks like a pigeon,So she must be a pigeon!

On the ride home, I put the radio on a light classical station, hoping it would soothe her...ok maybe me...ok the both of us.She started coo-coo-roo-kooing in a low tone. Ok, she is a pigeon! 

When we arrived home, she was anxious to get out of the small carrier, maybe hoping to see her former caregiver,JGregg? No Gregg, just the Slape family.Here she was totally confused...scared...tired, she tried going back in the pet carrier, she didn't want any part of this end of the box!Well, she is stubborn and determined.Must be a pigeon!

When she was bedded down for the night, she could hear our Beaksley in the living room engaging in a conversation...with her. She became attentive to his "words" and responded back. Ok she is a pigeon!

The next day, she was allowed to rest and just observe her indoor surroundings.I noticed she would walk on her tip toes. I wondered about that and researched the breed a bit more. This is normal .I am learning about pigeons again.Indian fantails that is. She would walk around delicately, but still cooing.She eats like a pigeon.She drinks like one.The wing span, oh what a beautiful span when open. She must be a pigeon. Oh and Phil, the poos are very normal and heathy looking considering the plane ride and the change, she is handling the stress quite well. Actually she is dealing with it better that I perhaps? Strong willed and confident, as a pigeon should be.

She had her 1st practice flight in a safe spare bedroom. What I read about fantails and their lack of flying skills proved correct. She did not get very high.When she started to decend, she went in the direction of the top bunk bed. I put my hand out and spoke to her in a soft manner. She walked to me to the point that I was able to scoop her up. I assured her she was a good girl. 


Today I held her close to my chest, and she just looked at me with her dark eyes as I stroked her soft feathers and head, and kissed her on top of her little white head.I sat her down on the carpet and she walked into her cage...just like a good pigeon would do...must be a pigeon!

This afternoon, the two cages were next to each other...goodness she is a tease to Beaskly. I think she is accepting her new home now. 

Having Uchiwa as a member of our family is a change indeed.Everyday that Uchiwa is here, she teaches us a little more. Trusts us a little more. Everday gets better, a little bit more. Welcome Uchiwa. *You are a beautiful Pigeon!*


----------



## mr squeaks

What a GREAT POST, Victor! Uchiwa, has indeed, "come home for good!" I just love the looks of the Indian Fantails and wish I could have one. They sound like wonderful birds! 

I must say that I am not surprised Beaksley was smitten by Uchiwa. Her charm and beauty are irresistable! Then, again, Uchiwa must see Beaksley as a most noble bird - his beak probably reminds her of our country's symbol: the EAGLE! As his fame spreads, he will no doubt become known as "The Profile!"  

However, I do wonder about Rosco...have said all along that "3" is an uneven number...

Anyway, I look forward to the many adventures of Beaksley, Uchiwa, Rosco and ???? I sure hope you are keeping notes for a book!


----------



## Victor

*Now dog gone it Squeaks, I do not have the time to take notes to write a book! For crying out loud! Unfortunately I still have 2 jobs...no time!

By the way, how about you take notes and if you get it published I will only ask for 1/2 the royalities! Fair?*


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Sounds like Uchiwa had a very happy homecoming. I'm sure she'll settle in quickly and you will all enjoy her very much. I love the part about you kissing the top of her head--I do that to my pigeons all the time. There's something irresistable about their sweet little round heads.


----------



## Camrron

Birdmom4ever said:


> I love the part about you kissing the top of her head--I do that to my pigeons all the time. There's something irresistable about their sweet little round heads.


That is so true. Their little round heads just beg for a kiss. I do it too.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Victor said:



Now dog gone it Squeaks, I do not have the time to take notes to write a book! For crying out loud! Unfortunately I still have 2 jobs...no time!

By the way, how about you take notes and if you get it published I will only ask for 1/2 the royalities! Fair?

Click to expand...

*Now, Victor, I really didn't mean to ruffle your tail feathers... I realize you have your hands full. 

However, your posts are just so well done, that, naturally, I thought in terms of a book. 

Actually, you do not even HAVE to take notes. EVERYTHING is in your posts and say it all! Since you do not have the time, you could ask one of your family (who knows,  P comes to mind) to organize your "stories (posts)." Then all of you keep the royalties. FairER? 

Since all birds will be famous, you will have enough money to buy an appropriate vehicle to transport humans and birds to various TV talk shows. Of course, the media will come to your home for interviews. You will also be able to contribute to organizations to help other birds in the name of Uchiwa, Beaksley, Rosco and ???! 

AND, BEST OF ALL, you can quit your job(s) and be able to manage your birds (and family) FULL TIME!  

Shi
An admiring fan


----------



## Victor

Shi...ya made me blush!


----------



## Feather

That is true Victor, I keep saying that everything that is needed for a best seller is all right here. Every human and pigeon emotion is woven in these threads.

We have a grown man, who lets a tiny little baby bird sleep in his hand because he doesn't want it to get cold.

We have a lady that makes her bird costumes and tries to tell us that it is a flight suit, I know Mr. Squeaks has a wardrobe, and that is why those cats are scared to death.

We have a lady that has connections in the clouds. She sent me a blessing, and my bird that cat ate, came back to life and is now living with us again.

Then we have a guy that has taught a blind pigeon to fly by using sounds.

AMAZING! PHENOMENAL!

Then we have you Victor, who along with your family sure has made my walk through pigeon talk a wonderful experience.

O.K. Mr. Squeaks where do you think the movie should begin? When Victor is running through his wooded area (after Tooter and that Ol Damned Hawk) seems like the best place to me. Then the camera flashes back to when Tooter met the Slape Family. Who could walk out of this movie? 
No one!
Yeah! I say write the book, and then on to film!
Itrosper, Help us out here. You have a fasinating slant on things. 

Forever Nosey
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Feather said:



That is true Victor, I keep saying that everything that is needed for a best seller is all right here. Every human and pigeon emotion is woven in these threads.

We have a grown man, who lets a tiny little baby bird sleep in his hand because he doesn't want it to get cold.

We have a lady that makes her bird costumes and tries to tell us that it is a flight suit, I know Mr. Squeaks has a wardrobe, and that is why those cats are scared to death.

We have a lady that has connections in the clouds. She sent me a blessing, and my bird that cat ate, came back to life and is now living with us again.

Then we have a guy that has taught a blind pigeon to fly by using sounds.

AMAZING! PHENOMENAL!

Then we have you Victor, who along with your family sure has made my walk through pigeon talk a wonderful experience.

O.K. Mr. Squeaks where do you think the movie should begin? When Victor is running through his wooded area (after Tooter and that Ol Damned Hawk) seems like the best place to me. Then the camera flashes back to when Tooter met the Slape Family. Who could walk out of this movie? 
No one!
Yeah! I say write the book, and then on to film!
Itrosper, Help us out here. You have a fasinating slant on things. 

Forever Nosey
Feather

Click to expand...

*I concur 100%! Are you sure you aren't in the movie business, Feather?? I think you should direct the movie! I like your style! Yes, start with Tooter and the Hawk... 

Y'know, all one would have to do to start a book would be to make copies of the various threads/posts/stories, after obtaining permission of course. Edit, and there's the book! Royalties could be placed in a fund to assist pigeon rehabbers and, some, possibly going to those whose stories were published

Anyone out there with ties to writing and publishing fields?

Oh yes, I almost forgot: we could have a contest to NAME the book!


----------



## Victor

Coolpigeon and I were sitting here reading these recent posts, but we are getting sleepy! You people are incredibly too funny! and SUCH IMAGINATIONS!


----------



## Feather

Mr. Squeaks and Shi,

I think that is the best idea since Camrron's poll. No one around here has a pigeon brain. Look at all the P's we could help! Just look at all the cool outfits that Mr. Squeaks could have. CUT!!!!

Well, I had a terrible day at work. Tomorrow when I think about it, it will be funny, and I can't wait.

Sleep With The Angels Every One,

Feather


----------



## Victor

Hello all~
Some of you who were following the Beaksley/Uchiwa threads asked for some up-dates, and rather than start up a new thread, I thought it best just to add on to a recent Uchiwas thread rather than start a new one.

Both are doing quite well! 

Beaksley has turned into a "head pigeon"...loves to dig his claws into scalps...owww! He loves....no he *adores* bath time, and would stay in his tub all day if it were up to him. He has adapted very well to our recent near 70 degree days we recently had...no he is not free flying outside. The very first time he was exposed to the outdoors he absolutely did not accept it very well. He is eating well, and Phil his poos are just fine!

Uchiwa who came last week, is starting to settle in and get somewhat acclimized to our way of life, thought it may take a bit longer even for "cagey man" as Maggie put it once, to tame her!

She had her first bath this weekend, and had to be bathed. She settled down, but would not stay in the water basin very long. She flew to a 9 foot pole we use for haning up our days wardrobe, and was perfectly happy just roosting up there looking down at me. I had to raise my hand to her breast and coax her to my hand, but she did it! She is eating well now, and yes, her poos are also the correct "mixture".

Yesterday, they both had their 1st formal introduction at free flying together, and both flew to opposite curtain rods. Uchiwa made the first move by flying to Beaksley. They both cooed. He kissed her...she kissed him, and he tried to kiss her again get get a bit more cozy, but she wingslapped him and started to peck at him. I had to rescue poor Beaksley! I guess he was too forward with her?

There will be more supervised "visits" to make sure things stay appropriate though.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, I have been looking for an update so thank you very much.

It will probably take awhile longer for Beaksley and Uchiwa to get settled in with your family and each other. Poor old Beaksley probably feels unloved because Uchiwa slapped him BUT he has Rosco to look forward to.

Still looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Victor

Sorry Maggie. I somewhat got caught up with settling two pigeons in and getting caught up with everyday stuff from the hectic start of the year! My daughter Lisa took many pictures the second day she was here and I took some as well of her first day but I am behind in the times, and still have to get mine processed! Hers is a digital, but I have to reduce them still .Here is one:


----------



## Poulette

Feather said:


> That is true Victor, I keep saying that everything that is needed for a best seller is all right here. Every human and pigeon emotion is woven in these threads.
> 
> We have a grown man, who lets a tiny little baby bird sleep in his hand because he doesn't want it to get cold.
> 
> We have a lady that makes her bird costumes and tries to tell us that it is a flight suit, I know Mr. Squeaks has a wardrobe, and that is why those cats are scared to death.
> 
> We have a lady that has connections in the clouds. She sent me a blessing, and my bird that cat ate, came back to life and is now living with us again.
> 
> Then we have a guy that has taught a blind pigeon to fly by using sounds.
> 
> AMAZING! PHENOMENAL!
> 
> Then we have you Victor, who along with your family sure has made my walk through pigeon talk a wonderful experience.
> 
> O.K. Mr. Squeaks where do you think the movie should begin? When Victor is running through his wooded area (after Tooter and that Ol Damned Hawk) seems like the best place to me. Then the camera flashes back to when Tooter met the Slape Family. Who could walk out of this movie?
> No one!
> Yeah! I say write the book, and then on to film!
> Itrosper, Help us out here. You have a fasinating slant on things.
> 
> Forever Nosey
> Feather


Isn't it the best place to be on pigeons.com...
I want that book in my library!  
Suz.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, she is absolutely stunning. I know your family is so pleased to have her. I just love the white feathers that kinda hang over her fan.

Thanks for the picture. 

Maggie


----------



## Guest

Wow! She is gorgeous!


----------



## mr squeaks

I've said before and I'll say it again: Uchiwa is one GORGEOUS HEN FANTAIL! There is something about Fantails that I really like. 

If not for my living arrangements, sure would be nice to have one - a non-flyer to join Mr. Squeaks...of course, my cats are already tramatized! Another pigeon, I'm sure, will send them "over the edge!"


----------



## Victor

*One more pigeon...*

Awww come on Shi...just one more pigeon. And like you said, you like fantails. A pretty Indian Fantail pretty girl would be nice! Hey, and the kitties can get used to just one more pigeon. We are not talking a flock...just one more pigeon. You owe it to yourself and pigeonry to take just one more pigeon. I am most certain that UPCD or Terry can hook ya up with just one more pigeon Come on!

I live in a very modest small 3 bedroom home for Bev, myself, Melissa, my youngest, and the 2 grandsons who practically live with us, two dogs, a cat and two pigeons now....with 1 more on the way, so, .... no excuse girl. I know you want one more pigeon.

Fantails do not fly very well, so my take on that is that they are "unreleasable", so there ya go!


----------



## Feather

*Plush Toy*

She is so beautiful! She looks like a PLUSH TOY. 
Great Picture! Thank You!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Victor said:



Awww come on Shi...just one more pigeon. And like you said, you like fantails. A pretty Indian Fantail pretty girl would be nice! Hey, and the kitties can get used to just one more pigeon. We are not talking a flock...just one more pigeon. You owe it to yourself and pigeonry to take just one more pigeon. I am most certain that UPCD or Terry can hook ya up with just one more pigeon Come on!

I live in a very modest small 3 bedroom home for Bev, myself, Melissa, my youngest, and the 2 grandsons who practically live with us, two dogs, a cat and two pigeons now....with 1 more on the way, so, .... no excuse girl. I know you want one more pigeon.

Fantails do not fly very well, so my take on that is that they are "unreleasable", so there ya go!

Click to expand...

**SIGH* don't I wish...unfortunately, at this point in time, I don't dare disturb the "dynamics." Could be a disaster!

AND, we are talking ONLY 600 sq. feet of apartment. I need more room but couldn't find an upgrade with the style to which I have become accustomed for the same price I'm paying now. Staying in the SAME apartment for 30 years DOES have its perks!

I will just have live "vicariously" through Uchiwa and her adventures! Believe me, if I am destined to have a Fantail, all will work out just fine WHEN the time is right! 

Anyway, thanks for thoughts...been there, done that...with others...


----------



## Feather

Yeah Shi,

Look at all of the cute little out-fits you could put her in. Little Shirley 
Temple dresses. I mean flight suits!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Feather said:



Yeah Shi,

Look at all of the cute little out-fits you could put her in. Little Shirley 
Temple dresses. I mean flight suits!

Feather

Click to expand...

*Well, that too may be possible, Feather........some day...  

I've never seen a Fantail in a Flight suit. Wonder how it would work???  Of course, at least one DOESN'T have to "go over" the tail, just over the shoulders (wings have to be freed) and under the chest and velcroing on the back...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Leave poor Shi alone, people!!! LOL She's got her Mr. Squeaks baby and she's his mate Besides, another pigeon would tear up the house, make the cat have a coronary and create more havoc with nesting, eggs, and what if a fertile eggs slipped by her, like what happens to Terry sometimes 

Victor, Uchiwa- she's absolutely gorgeous and a real sweetie you can tell. Congratulations again on the new arrival and I hope she settles in nicely.


----------



## Victor

Another Uchiwa picture.


----------



## Victor

Ok ...just One More...just Like A Parent Showing Off His Kids Pics Here! This picture shows her coming over to get a better look at what I was doing. I was trying to position her water cup and had to tip toe over(yes they actually do that!) and supervise!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

You *ARE* such the proud "papa" and deservedly so...the pictures are wonderful Btw, I'm curious now to know the weight of such a bird. Indian fantails are known for their size....but I'm more curious now Weigh her for me if you could....humour me


----------



## TAWhatley

She's very beautiful, Victor! Thank you for the pictures .. keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## Reti

She is very beautiful, Victor.
I love fantails, they are such lovely and gentle birds.

Reti


----------



## TerriB

Great photos - what a lovely bird! I am curious about the posture in the second picture - what attitude or mood does that indicate in fantails? Does having her head tucked back like that mean she thinks you're invading her territory?


----------



## JGregg

It's wonderful to see photos of Uchiwa in her new home!

Uchiwa is big as in puffy, but she doesn't weigh that much. One of my ferals (Hicken) outweighs Uchiwa, and he's 350g. I need to get with having those Vet records sent to you Victor, then everyone can hear about Uchiwa's "official" weigh in!


----------



## Victor

TerriB said:


> Great photos - what a lovely bird! I am curious about the posture in the second picture - what attitude or mood does that indicate in fantails? Does having her head tucked back like that mean she thinks you're invading her territory?


I have taken notice that when the hand goes near her she assumes this stance. She is comfortable more so now than the past few days, and has loosened up from the look as in picture 2...but when the hand reaches in to service her quarters, the fan goes uo, the head tucks back and the chest thrusts out.


----------



## Victor

Here is Bev holding Uchiwa. She is very relaxed here,(as is Uchiwa!) You can see her fan tail well here as well as her beautiful white wings.


----------



## Victor

*Hawkmaster here*

My 4 year old grandson Trent (Nickname "Tito") wanted me to show you his picture on Pigeon talk because "I am the *Hawkmaster *!" 

I bet when he becomes of joining age, that will be his handle? Or maybe not?


----------



## Reti

Thank you for posting the pic of Hawkmaster. He is a very sweet and handsome fella.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Rosco likes the picture of Hawkmaster, I just showed it to him. He said that is my kind of people!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Lord Victor, with those beautiful eyes, the "Hawkmaster" will have the ladies chasing him forever. You are a very lucky man but I know you know you are.  

Maggie
PS, I went back and saw the latest pics of Uchiwa. I could look at that beautiful baby all the time. I love the shot where you're putting the cup in her cage.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor, you've got a real good looking family there (guess you can claim some of the credit for that! LOL) with a growing feathered family to match! Thanks for the picture of the "Hawkmaster."

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks

I agree COMPLETELY! GREAT pictures! I have a real soft spot for blue eyes and "Hawkmaster" is gonna be one good lookin' guy when he gets older - he's such a cutie now. 

Of course, so is CoolPigeon...great family, Victor!

Every time I see a picture of Uchiwa, I just want to reach into the screen and hold her! 

Are she and Beaksley still interested in each other???


----------

